

Turn on the goddamn iPhone video Steve - mcxx
http://www.1938media.com/turn-on-the-goddamn-iphone-video-steve/

======
initself
Is Scoble really all that big of a deal of a dude? I must be out of touch,
man. I thought Adam Curry was the man? :)

